# 60 to 80 pound stand up rod



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

Stand up rod I rebuilt for shark fishing not to bad for my second build ever


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Definitely the right color..!!


----------



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks gotta love the gators all day


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

pacecountryboy said:


> Thanks gotta love the gators all day


Hmmmm......... Nah too easy. LOL


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

hhmmmm.... could have went with some garnet and gold :whistling: rod looks good though, were do u get ur blanks at?


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

sorry I read it wrong.. "rebuilt" not built


----------



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

reelndrag said:


> sorry I read it wrong.. "rebuilt" not built


Yeah it is a penn stand up rod that use my 6/0 on


----------

